# Перелом



## Фемида (22 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день! Моей внучке сняли гипс. Она даже не пробует стать на ножку. Глядя на снимок своим не профессиональным взглядом, я понимаю, что ножка срослась не правильно. Обломки не сложились , как хотелось. Что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2017)

Если не делать операцию, то ортопедическая компенсация стелькой.


----------



## Фемида (22 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если не делать операцию, то ортопедическая компенсация стелькой.


Доктор , пожуйте для особо одаренных? Причем здесь стельки?  Нога будет короче?
Вы наверное обратили внимание на то , что кости как то не очень?  Девочка с генетическими особенностями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2017)

Про генетические особенности не могу говорить, но вот нога скорее всего будет короче.
Оценить может только врач на осмотре.
С другой стороны, если проблемы и возникнут, то годам к 50.
А там можно сделать операция по изменению угла конечности и ноги хватит лет на 30 ещё.


----------

